# Looking for distributors to cooperate with our company



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

Please send me one of each for quality testing.
After our 2 year testing and examination period
we will get back to you. 

Are any cute 20 -25 year old women avaliable?
Looking for ones with traditional stay at home
values.


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

but seriously...

can you please send along specs on the larger electric scooter?
battery type, whatt output of the motor, top speed etc?
Thanks


----------



## prudencepu (Aug 29, 2008)

todayican said:


> but seriously...
> 
> can you please send along specs on the larger electric scooter?
> battery type, whatt output of the motor, top speed etc?
> Thanks


Would you please send me an email to [email protected]? Then I will send you the product list for you to have a look at and consider about it. Your early reply will be appreciated.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
Best regards,
Prudence


----------



## prudencepu (Aug 29, 2008)

59921 said:


> Please send me one of each for quality testing.
> After our 2 year testing and examination period
> we will get back to you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your inquiry. For 2 year testing, it's a bit too long, do you agree with that? The battery and some other spare parts are all depends on however you use them. 
There are some models suit for 20-25 year old women. Would you please send an email to [email protected]? Then I will give you some more details. Thank you.
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
Best regards,
Prudence


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Does your company have a web site? We would like to see what models you currently sell. And where else do you sell them?

Also, because there are so many other fraudulent companies that seem to originate from China (and Africa), that you have to understand that we are concerned that this may be a scam. So please be prepared to prove yourself and your company as being a legitimate enterprise.


----------

